
Google’s ‘Project Loon’ Balloon Internet Experiment Floats into Sri Lanka - ghosh
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-IRTB-31463
======
mchahn
> Additional members of the Google team are expected to arrive in Sri Lanka
> later this week to test flight controls on the balloon,

A probably stupid question: how do they use "flight controls" to control the
location of the balloon? I don't think they use any propulsion so it must be
just a matter of changing altitude. If so what if all winds go in one
direction?

